
Show HN: USE Together - Collaborative screen sharing with multiple mouse cursors - jlehuraux
http://www.use-together.com
======
jlehuraux
Hey HN folks,

I'm Julien, CTO at OPEXMedia. We have been working hard for the past two years
on USE Together, a collaborative screen sharing solution: each user has his
own mouse cursor appearing on your screen and can interact with your apps in
real time, making you feel you are no more alone on your desktop! We have made
it super easy to join a screen sharing session, from a simple web browser
(Chrome and Firefox supported for now) without installing any software nor any
plugin. We have also implemented hardware encoding (NVIDIA GPUs supported) to
bring you a fast, low latency screen sharing experience as if you were
physically in front of the screen.

We have seen many potential use cases for USE Together like:

\- Easy remote working

\- Project reviewing

\- Co-designing on Illustrator

\- Fixing some Powerpoint presentations

\- Pair programming, we even used the solution to develop it (when it was
mature enough) and to do code reviewing (then an infinite loop occured)!

USE Together is available right now, as a free beta opened to all! You can
share a Windows desktop (Mac and Linux support coming later) with 2 people.
Just for you HN folks, I'll upgrade your account if you want to invite more
people on your screen, just ask :)

